# Skanks: Train-Core ranking system or Traveler identifier?



## Dreaux (Apr 18, 2014)

So, in my yuppie days as a vocalist for various rock bands, I wore a bandanna around my neck for fashion.

Since becoming a traveler, I've come to understand the 'skank' as a way to identify our kind.

Others say there's a color coded system do identify the miles traveled by train.

I still wear mine (not hopping on a train yet) as a way to identify myself from home bums. Nothing like an 'OI!!' from a random kid in any city to suddenly connect with a stranger in this culture and have a new friend with knowedge and info on wherever you may be.

Opinions?


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 18, 2014)

There's plenty material on skanks (some recent posts even):
http://squattheplanet.com/threads/bandana-thing.453/
http://squattheplanet.com/threads/can-skanks-bring-trouble.17352/

A skeezer around the neck might be preferable at times, I don't care which color.


----------



## sketchytravis (Apr 19, 2014)

Idk. I've always had a bandanna on my neck. Even before I was into punk or anything. Just pulled it up to keep my hair off. Wipe sweat away, keep wind off my face, snow off my face... Just tons of reasons


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 20, 2014)

i hate the term skanks. and different colors to identify how many miles you've ridden is just another way to give people the high hat and show off how much "cooler" you are than everyone else. fuck that shit.


----------



## Dreaux (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree. No matter the mode of transit, we're all still Travelers.


----------



## Katniss (May 1, 2014)

First I've heard of it. So, what's the theory, dirty kids _buy_ skanks in the right color, to establish cred? Ha. Hahahah.

All of mine were kickdowns or groundscores.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 1, 2014)

Katniss said:


> First I've heard of it. So, what's the theory, dirty kids _buy_ skanks in the right color, to establish cred? Ha. Hahahah.
> 
> All of mine were kickdowns or groundscores.



I steal mine fair and square. I have so many they look like a ghillie suit.


----------



## Doobie_D (May 2, 2014)

I keep two bandanas in my back pocket. Very handy scraps of cloth. 

I'd say 80% of the people I've met.that wear them cool guy style tend to not be my kind of folks.


----------

